# Job Offer: Business Development Consultant (Bangalore)



## Paras Lohani (Sep 10, 2013)

Company: B2B Sales Arrow
Opening Job: Business Development Consultant for our Multinational clients. 
Location: Electronics City, Bangalore (India)

Job Description:-
Candidate will be conducting through market research, developing customized Database and using this intelligence to position the product / services of our clients. This process will involve interacting (via customized emails & calls) with C-Level / Decision Maker executives of large and mid size companies present in European and North American markets.

Selection Criterion:-
1. Excellent communication skill (Europe / UK / US Accent) in verbal, written, and understanding English language.
2. Good in Business Acumen. 
3. Creative in connecting the dots -using business information to better position.
4. Passionate about the Job profile.
5. Culturally sync with our company – Should be Flexible with respect to work, Humble, and Polite.

This profile will be harnessing your business development, positioning, creative and negotiating skills. BD Consultant will get an experience to work with some of the leading companies in the IT world and learn from senior executives.

Contact us at:-

Mobile: +91 7406910448

Warm regards,
Paras


----------

